# best FM transmitter for iPod?



## parksung (Feb 9, 2006)

what would be the best and cheapest one?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I cheeped out 20 bucks and avoided the more expensive Belkin for a no name and I hate it. You are transmitting music and you don't want to loose quality or else your bass will sound like a broken speaker. Anything below fifty bucks I wouldn't bother with. They might have come down in price though.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

I have used a couple ... one a cheap no-name brand that I picked up off of eBay for cheap and the other was an iTrip. I didn't like either but had more success in terms of quality and less static with the cheap one. If you still have cassette deck in your car consider getting a cassette hookup. They are cheap and audio quality is very good. You could also see if your stereo has an aux jack. This is how I am currently hooked up and it's the best solution I have found.


----------



## sae (Feb 13, 2008)

I would install a wired fm modulator. They would offer the best sound at the cheapest price but it does require some install work. Very easy stuff if you've ever worked on a car but it is some work.

Here's an example

TKO PLL SYNTHESIZED CAR 7 CHANNEL FM STEREO MODULATOR - (eBay.ca item 280221271123 end time 04-May-08 23:12:35 EDT)


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Cdn tire often sells one that works very well and is cheap. If its not on sale though it'd be cheaper to buy it from monoprice.com


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I have never been able to get past the squelch factor when it come to iPod or CD player in the car over an FM frequency. The volume always seems to be compromised and the sssibilant sssounds ssssuck. I'd go with the cassette car audio adapter if you are fortunate enough to sill have a car with a cassette deck. The fidelity is much better and all you need is a headphone jack out. Pull down your top iPod volume a little though, or you risk overdriving the input.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

The most crucial factor of any FM transmitter is the location of your automobile's antenna. An externally mounted antenna at the rear of a vehicle will provide the worst reception while the newer windshield frame antennas the best.

I recently researched this same issue for a friend who opted to buy 3 different types and returned 2. The one he kept is the Belkin TuneBase FM with ClearScan, claiming it beat the others significantly.


----------



## Arne (Jan 27, 2003)

I checked reviews of several makes and models and bought the DLO TransPod in October 2006. It has features I wanted. A friend has a Monster brand which is quite good.

Regardless of manufacturers claims, I have yet to hear one that doesn't have some interference or, as fjnmusic so eloquently stated, "..."sssibilant sssounds...".

The ones I've listened to, including my TransPod, all have less interference when driving far from tall buildings.

YMMV.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

We tested them all at our store in Florida. Guess what -- they all suck.

The more expensive ones suck slightly less than the cheaper ones, but the cheapest cassette adapter sounded better than the most expensive FM transmitter.

Most car stereo places can easily alter any third-party radio you have to bring a "cord" around you can plug directly into (AUX as it is called if located on the front). That's the best.

So, to review

Best (and most expensive): modify car radio to directly accept input, or buy car radio that has direct AUX jack on the front or back
Second Best (and cheapest): Cassette adapter (if your deck has a cassette of course)
Third Best: FM transmitter (can be acceptable in rural areas, but almost useless in city)


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

all the FM transmitters are shyte. Wireless audio in general is a flawed science (for now).

Get a cable, sound is a bit better if you come out of the dock part of an iPod...25 bucks should get you a dock connector to 2 RCAs, with a 1/8" adapter to cover you in all situations. 

Check out Monoprice for some options, and grin and bear the cables.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

My next car will definitely have a built in iPod deal. Like 200 dollar option and I don't have to worry about it!


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

Just throw $50 in the garbage and save the gas having to go get one. 

I bought one and used it for all of a day. Now I have a wired RCA system in the car.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

IF you must use one, you can try this one:

Belkin : TuneBase FM with ClearScan

It didn't do a bad job (given the limitations of FM transmitters) plus it has a 1/8" jack at the bottom which allows you to run a cable into the AUX jack of your car stereo (which is what I do).


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

I bought an iTrip, on clearance, for my 3G iPod, and I've been happy with it. It gives me portability when using my employers vehicles, and I use it in both my car and truck. Yes, it isn't concert-hall quality, but, come on folks, we're talking inside moving vehicles here!

Maybe the cars I drive aren't the latest and greatest, but I haven't found the sound quality to be all that bad!  With all the ambient road and tire noise, most questionable sound quality is not noticeable, at least to these old ears.


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

chas_m said:


> We tested them all at our store in Florida. Guess what -- they all suck.
> 
> The more expensive ones suck slightly less than the cheaper ones, but the cheapest cassette adapter sounded better than the most expensive FM transmitter.
> 
> ...





i agree, i tried the newest belkin and it sucks, but it conveniently sucks. so i guess that is slightly better than just plain sucking. our FM band here in calgary is not that crowded but there is always some leakage. even when i drove over the mountains to BC last month when there was no FM stations on the dial the quality of sound was still worse than regular FM stations. Just sounds flat and equalizers cant bail them out of that mess.

anyways, any kind of wired solution is MUCH preferrable to these FM jobs.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

I've had good luck with the XtremeMac Airplay2, I'm on my second one- first one lasted about 1yr. A combination of flimsy construction, rough handling, and coffee washes probably did it in prematurely. I've tried 3 other brands. 1 didn't work at all ( an iTrip of some sort), 1 worked in some areas but not others (Radio Shack branded), the 3rd was a Belkin- it didn't even make it out of the store parking lot before I took it back.

The Airplay2 is cheap too. Got the first one at Xcargo for about 16 bucks I think, the second one on eBay, about $20 total.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'd find a cheap Pioneer, Panasonic, or JVC head unit that has built in AUX input or maybe even an iPod compatible USB input (stress on the iPod compatible part!). $99 plus $20 for installation adapter $10 to 15 for a wiring harness and installation or better yet install it yourself. You'll get extremely good sound quality with AUX input to the best audio quality possible with line level input via your iPod's dock connector. The latter will even allow you to fully control your iPod from the head unit.

If you don't want to mess with the head unit, your OEM stereo may be compatible with a direct connect iPod adapter available on eBay from $60 up to $200. It'll install to what is normally the in/out for a CD Changer. How much you can actually control the iPod from your head unit varies from kit to kit, basic is play/pause forward/backward. Some allow you to skip playlists using the next/previous disc command, and some will have full direct iPod control. The cheapest kits often only have basic control but you still get the best sound quality available because of direct line level input.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Sorry to revive an old thread; but I have a similar question. I drive a company vehicle maybe 400 km a day, I'd like to listen to my music from my iPhone 3GS. They will allow a fm transmitter in the vehicle. I'm wondering which one is best. I drive in the GTA. As for the vehicles, I'll be in a few different ones.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Check out the refurb joints, Factorydirect and XCargo.
I'm still going with my Airplay2 but it is useless south of Finch/400. It has worked the best, and has stopped me from getting a newer iPod (unsupported device on new models)
I have an iTrip I picked up for $10 (refurb Factorydirect, $40 new FS) , works quite well although can't use it with a case on my Nano and it didn't come with a charger. I bought a Kensington Liquid FM Deluxe ($10 at factorydirect NIB- $60 at FS), didn't work at all for me and the ginormous knobulous device interfered with my ignition and wiper control (and I couldn't use it in my passenger side aux outlet because I can't see the knob display from that location.

The moral- besides finding a model that will transmit over a GTA frequency (good luck), make sure the device will fit in the vehicles and fit with any case you might be using. I'm not sure price of device necessarily assures quality of reception.


----------



## greydoggie (Apr 21, 2009)

I use this one.

Digipower iPod Navigator | Canadian Tire

It goes on sale maybe once a month for around $9-$12.


----------

